# Biesse Rover 24 issues



## timber casework (Jul 10, 2014)

We have a Rover 24 here at our cabinet making shop. It keeps sending error codes and not dropping bits or not punching the holes even though they show up on the program. Carousel won't let go of spindle or the spindle won't grab bits from carousel. We just replaced the head and the motor. We use Microvellum. Does anyone know if there is a troubleshooting guide or website for these kinds of issues? We have the user manual but it's vague and only tells us what error codes mean not necessarily how to fix them.

Thank you in advance!


----------

